# What do you think of this



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Here is a sled that i designed to pull my ice fishing gear out to my hotspots.
It was drawn in autocad.

I still have to design the tow bar. The sled is made out of 1/8" x 1" x 1" aluminum extruded tubing. The space on the back is for a rider, kinda like a dog sled. On the bottom of the runners there will be 5/8" thick x 2" wide UHMW wear pads.









The purple blob in the following picture represents my Shappell Dx4000.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Looks like someone is using the cad system at work to design government jobs.......hahaha.

Looks like my DryFly Float boat without the seats, with the casting rail.....hey, Dave do you offer a ski option and a tow bar for a 10' Expedition yet ?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Quiet Dont tell anyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Just a thought buy since your going thru the motions of designing and building a sled, how about making it a "bunk"/"doulble decker" style sled? Lower level just wide/tall enough to slide your shanty in from the side on the bottom. Have a deck above that with rails on top to hold all your stuff. That way you dont have to unload all your stuff off the top of your shanty to get it out.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Now these are the ideas i was looking for..


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Last year Patcheroo had a sled created with similar motives in mind:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59075&highlight=aluminum+shanty+sled

If he hasn't slapped a patent on his model yet he might have some good advice! :lol:

The spot in the back for someone to stand on is a really cool idea. I'm sure this'll turn a lot of heads once you get it in action...


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

Wish I knew someone who could weld...I have a very large shaperall shanty that pulled thourgh the snow like a plow..it was no fun and since i needed a solution I (with the help of my carpenter buddy) built a sled...it has 2 decks and a nice spot for tackle and poles...now the only problem is I will need a one ton truck to drag it...I just dont know what to do anymore


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Oops. I just read in another recent thread that Patcheroo's model has already been discussed. 

I should start reading oldest to newest threads


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

I figure that since the price of steel went up, my boss will make me pay for the aluminum. Which is no big deal anyways. I figure it will cost me about $200 for the aluminum And Two cases of budwiser for our best aluminum welder in the shop, since he will have to do it on his own time.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Allright, here is version #2

I added a rack to the back, It will Carry two buckets and a propane tank.
The rest of the gear will fit in the drop basket on the back of my quad.
I didnt want to add an actual second bunk to the sled because if i had an extra person fishing with me they would have to sit on the railing instead of the shanty.


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

The platform where the rider stands may be a bit high. Extend the runners out the back 14 inches and install a non slip 9" wide by 13" foot deck on each runner. That will lower the center of gravity of the rider. Take a look at the rear end of some dogsleds to get an idea of what I am trying to describe. I think Cabelas has on in their catalog. 

designed this way, the buckets could actually go on the back where you now have the platform. 

Just my 2 cents

Mark


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

that looks very good. I thought you understood my idea the other day......:lol:  .

To bad it will cost so much to make, otherwise you could probobly build them and sell them.


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

You can easily make the sled foldable (like a folding chair) so you can put it into a SUV or a truck. It will also save you plenty of space when not in use.

The sled you desinged may work very well on ice, but very likely poor on snow.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Why would it perform poorly on snow? It has 12" of clearance.


----------



## BilgeRat (Mar 30, 2002)

Cool design! Where is the section for the porta potty?


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I fished with a guy last year who had something similar made of conduit. Had about two feet of clearance and pulled through the snow easily. Go outside and pull a broomhandle through the snow. That's all the resistance he had while pulling. Made me jealous while I dragged my Fish Trap Pro fifty feet and stop for a breather, fifty feet and another breather..........

Big Mike


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Im wondering if it was my uncle who you fished with....He has a similar design to this... Maybe i should patent it quickly so u guys cant steel my design. LMAO......


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

I can't remember his name but he was a pretty big guy and he had a dog with him.

Mike


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Was it a Wirehaired Griffon?


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

Looks like a great idea. I would think the aluminum tubing would glide along the snow pretty well, but I guess I've never tried anything like that.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have a set of runners kind of like your desing. The have about 12" of clearance, runners are 1" thinwall conduit and topframe is 11/2 angle. They pull very easy whether by hand or quad.


----------



## fishingrookie (Feb 16, 2004)

Fishcapades said:


> Why would it perform poorly on snow? It has 12" of clearance.


Why? 

Have you tried skiing? Imagine if you put a pair of skis made of round bars, what will happen? 

Of course, you can pull that sled on snow, but it will be harder to pull. A flat bottom sled would work better on snow, especially when the snow is deep.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I had though about doing something like that....need to learn to weld aluminum though!!!


I was gonna put the shanty on an angle...maybe 55* or so.. That would act as a wind block for anyone on the skid and you could probably get enough clearance for 5 gal buckets and some propane. 

Need to draw it out one of these days....It's on the list!

_________________________________________________________________

Plugger.....What did you use to fasten the conduit to the base? 

I have one built for my shappels out of 3/4 and it works great..expect when the leg pops out!! I have some sort of coduit clamp tapped through a 4" plate and held in with a thumbscrew. Only does it once in awhile, but man, what a mess!!


I was thinking about taking the plate off and boring out the hole to stick the runner through and crossbolt it on. Its another thing on the list


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I think "fishingrookie" is saying that seeing it only has a footprint of 1" bars (times the total length of the runners), and given there may be a bit of weight involved, it will actually "cut" through the snow and sink in causing a plow effect. Might have something there. type of snow surface depending of course, "hard pack", "fluff" etc. Getting to be pretty analytical now.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

On my sled I welded the runners to the angle iron frame.


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

I agree that this sled is going to plow the snow rather than ride on top, but it is still a nice design. I made a small ice fishing setup as a kid that had 2x4 skis on edge. 1.5" of surface to ride on the snow is not much to force the unit to ride the top of the snow. Even though the unit was really small and light it still plowed the snow. Look at the skis you can buy for the Shappel shanties.....they are like 6-8" wide with a nice sweeping curve at the front to get the shant up off the snow and riding up on top.

My BIL had a large homemade wood shanty with waterskis on it. 75% of the time that monster rode on top of the snow. Without the extra wide skis, it would be miserable to move it.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Some Shappell ice shanties might not have retractable skis, but your DX4000 does (unless it's different than mine). There are even circles molded into the bottom (top when folded and skis are down) that hold two 5-gal pails very well. The skis are wide enough to float on top of whatever snow might be on the ice. As for another rider, I've yet to find an ATV or sled that two guys couldn't hop on (albeit you might not be super comfy for the ride). Your ATV most likely has racks as well. Use some rubber straps to either hold stuff on or strap on milk-crates and put the junk in them. Then spend your $200 (+ beer) and time going fishing, plus you don't have another piece of equipment to load into the truck, store through the summer, etc,etc!!

If you are set on a separate sled - here's my thoughts: A place to anchor the auger would be nice. 1" aluminum is too small of a surface to bear the weight. Not only will it sink into the snow, but it'll be a bear to turn (on anything other than slick ice, I would think it would "hop" unless your tow bar/rope was very long). Your design would probably work great on smooth ice or with only limited snow, but I'd consider what will happen when the snow starts to pile up. Dontcha hate it when people try to rain on your parade, but you did ask. Sorry:~((

PS - (almost forgot) as I replied in your other thread, I put a tow hook onto the back of my JetSled. I can then pull the JetSled by my own power or with an ATV/snowmobile and just loop the DX4000 rope through the tow hook. One last suggestion - I found the JetSled tough to pull with just a rope. I lengtheded the rope a bit and added a piece of PVC over the rope that was just wider then my shoulders. Now, I can pull with both hands straight out behind my shoulders and even if I want to pull it with one hand, my fingers don't get pinched and cold on the walk.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

buckslayerII said:


> There are even circles molded into the bottom (top when folded and skis are down) that hold two 5-gal pails very well.


Until you hit a bump. Then it's stop, pick everything up, start again. Been there, done that, many times... :lol:


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

These are the type of ideas that I wanted.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

RichP - not trying to be argumenative and I thought the same thing would happen to me. However, as luck would have it, I've got some 5-gal pails that are a snug fit into those molded "rings." To make them "stick" even better, I put a couple wraps of sticky tape (like you'd use on a hockey stick handle) around them at the base - this stuff seems to get stickier the wetter it gets.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

buckslayerII said:


> RichP - not trying to be argumenative and I thought the same thing would happen to me. However, as luck would have it, I've got some 5-gal pails that are a snug fit into those molded "rings." To make them "stick" even better, I put a couple wraps of sticky tape (like you'd use on a hockey stick handle) around them at the base - this stuff seems to get stickier the wetter it gets.


That's a good idea about an adhesive ring. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Excellent idea. My only problem is I don't have a truck. I like Fishingrookie's idea to make it so you can fold it flat. The thing that holds the buckets could fold up sperately and snap on or something.

I think the skis that come with the Shapnell suck.


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

ok who can give me a good idea to pull my shappell xl (all 98 pounds of it) on the ice (with no machine)


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

youngbuck26 said:


> ok who can give me a good idea to pull my shappell xl (all 98 pounds of it) on the ice (with no machine)


Get a Malamute?  Note: A dog is not officially a machine.

If you truly are a youngbuck26, I think you have your answer......man power. I am not sure what an XL is, but if they are similar to the 3000 models, you can get skis for it at: http://www.fish307.com/fish/ShappellShelterAccessories.htm

Some guys don't like the skis, but they make a big difference. You can also spray some pay on the bottom to make it slide easier. Never tried it myself, but some other board suggested it.


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

I dont think those skis would work...Does anyone know how they attach??? the darn thing is a plow...last year on lsc at the airbase in about 3 inches of snow I left a nice plowed trail for about 1/2 mile.....eyeryone else loved the nice trail but took me and my buddy almost an hour to drag it out there


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Youngbuck26,

I've made several types of ice fishing/snow sleds in my lifetime. The ones that worked the best have been equipt with old snow ski's. This design is quite basic and simple to build. Sorry, I dont have a digital camera, it would have been nice to show you more details than just the written instuctions.

Get a set of downhill snow skis from a garage sale, Salvation Army, etc. The best place is at a ski slope/hill the day after a ski swap, they're usually throwing them away! I've been known to dumpster dive for a set or two myself! :lol: 

Determine the size of sled you want and lay out a box, frame it from 2x4 or some 1X3 or4 matieral. Take note of what you'll be hauling it in and make sure the size of what you want to build will fit. (Dont want to be like the guy that built his boat in the basement!) 

Most important: Use galvanized deck screws, the appropriate size and length according to the matieral you are using. To ensure you dont split any boards I'd suggest Pre drilling all the holes in your wood the screws are going THROUGH with a drill size about the same as the shank of the screws, pre drill smaller pilot holes into wood the screws are going to hold into. 

Take the bindings off the ski's. Cut six 4" to 6" (*but all the same size) pieces of 2x4, 2x6 or 2x8. Space them out, (2" side down, length ways) evenly, 3 on each ski and screw the ski's onto the blocks. Take note to slightly countersink the screws so they dont stick above the face of the ski. Measure how wide the outside of your box is and cut three pieces of 2x4 or 1x3 or 4 , set the ski's about 4 to 6 inches in from the ends and mount them across the blocks you have mounted to the ski's. Lay this ski frame across your box, mount thru the frame ends into the bottom edge of the box. Get a piece of thin paneling or OSB (weight factor) cut to the inside diameter of the box and set inside, screw down onto ski frame braces. Put a couple of eye hooks in the front for a tow rope, put a few more on the sides and ends of the box for tiedowns and bungies and viola! you have a handly little sled that will haul all your stuff and stay on top of the snow and pulls like a dream! From there you can make modifactions to fit your personal wants and needs. Mine has a tow bar for the quad/sled that folds away underneath to store for when I'm pulling it by hand. The only limitations of possiblitys is your imagination! Happy Haulin!


----------



## bgoodenow (Jan 21, 2003)

The Shappell skis work great! We have them on a 4000, and I just bought a pair for my 3000 which I installed last night. I'm the least mechanically inclined person in the world and it only took me 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Splitshot said:


> Excellent idea. My only problem is I don't have a truck. I like Fishingrookie's idea to make it so you can fold it flat. The thing that holds the buckets could fold up sperately and snap on or something.
> 
> I think the skis that come with the Shapnell suck.


I have had no problems with my Shapell skis other than those caused by me dragging them over asfault or rocks to get to ice :SHOCKED: Hope to try pulling mine behind my three wheeler this year if we ever get ice on Lake St. Clair.


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

> A flat bottom sled would work better on snow, especially when the snow is deep.


 This is true when pulled behind a snowmobile on packable snow. Does not work so good in powder. I put a flat bottom on my homemade sled last year and man did it plow some snow behind the old cat! I would say if you are pulling with a quad, make your runners the same width as your wheel base and it should pull like a dream. (provided you have a good tow bar) This way they are always in your tire tracks and wont create any drag. As long as your quad has enough travel so will the sled. Looks like a winner to me!!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

You must have different skis than I do, because they never worked as advertised. They come off easily which is a big problem if your hands are cold.


----------

